

Google adding gamified check-ins to G+? - mtkd
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/02/19/googles-new-latitude-leaderboards-suggest-gamified-check-ins-are-coming-to-google/

======
AznHisoka
Noone "plays together".. People use Foursquare to broadcast where they are to
the world, not play a silly game. Google Locations and Facebook already have
this. Adding a gamified layer won't do much to attract users. On the other
hand, putting a link in front of Google.com will.

~~~
saurik
(FWIW, the only two people I know who use foursquare actively compete to see
who gets the most points every week.)

